# pigeon gets sick when lays eggs



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello to everyone,
My female pigeon roughly at the age of 2 yrs seems to be sick after laying eggs.
After laying eggs she wont be able to fly or even sometimes can hardly walk.
However after (two weeks) she would gain her health again and be more energentic as if nothing has happened to her.
She had layed her eggs 2 weeks and 4 days ago and incubates them as usual.
She is recovering now from her ordeal.
I am afraid of her health  for the next time when she lays again!
Can someone please help me by diagnosing this kind of deficiency/sickness?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I had the exact same problum for about 4 cluches with my female roller. Now she's fine though. Hope it happens the same for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The problem likely is that the birds aren't getting enough calcium. That being said, It's critical that after the hens lay eggs, they be allowed to incubate the eggs. If you don't want more babies please give them plastic or wooden one to sit on. If they don't incubate eggs, they will lay mote too soon which only depletes their body calcium.
Even if you have an unmated bird that is laying, allow her to incubate the eggs.


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for your replays.
It means alot to me.
Yes, I do allow the hen to incubate her eggs.
Matter of fact it's incubating her eggs as of now and its about time for hatching. 
You mentioned about calcium being a contributing factor to her deficiency.
May you please direct me where I could purchase calcium; for I know my pigeons aren't getting any. All I feed them are wild bird seeds and some sunflower seeds(black in color). They tend to enjoy eating them, especially the sunflower seeds.
Do regular pet stores sale calcium?
More specifications about calcium would be helpful.

I forgot to mention that all of her previous clutches turned to be normal;except the last clutch which turned out to be disabled. One died before it turned one month old; but it suffered a great pain. All of its limbs turned out to be useless. 
The other one had problem walking at an early stage.
It never stood on its legs even for one complete minute.
It also died after two months.
I am sorry that I forgot to add this part in my previous descriptions.

Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to feed your Pigeons a mix made for them. Many farm stores sell it. They also sell oyster shell at a very reasonable price in 50 pound bags which will last you a long time. You should be able to find pigeon seed mix in 50 pound bags. Please keep both in plastic containers to prevent rodents and moisture problems. Your birds should also have red pigeon grit available.
Pigeons also enjoy leafy greens such as romaine, kale,spinach and such. They also enjoy minced carrot and broccoli tops. There is so much more to taking care of pigeons than just seed and water.
I think that the nutritional needs of your birds are not being met.


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry to be a pain, but one last question I promise!
Of course I want the best for my pigeons.
I have searched some farm stores in my area.
The closest one is roughly 50-60 mins away from my area.

Does anyone know a trusted and affordable website where I could purchase all of pigeon supplies? Please help and I am sorry to be newbie.
Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would probably be too expensive to have it shipped...the pigeon seed. oyster shell and such. Before you drive an hour, I would call them to find out if they carry pigeon mix.
If not, you can buy a dove mix from petco and add to it dired peas, buckwheat, popcorn, etc.
Most of the on line Pigeon supply do carry seed. Where are you located?


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

I reside in Atl,GA. Most of the farms are way up North in savannah, Gainnesville, Athens, Suwane, etc. Suwane(50-60 mins) is the closest area to me and Gainnesville (2.5-3hrs) is the farthest.
There is a guy who is not far away from maybe he is 35 mins away from my area. Well he sells white ringneck doves and other breeds of birds including parrots and their supplies as well. I don't know if he is going to have what I am looking for, but any way I will give him a call.
I will check there, and also I will definitely check petco. 
Thanks


----------



## thao100801 (May 13, 2009)

my homer hen couldn't fly as well after laying her eggs..but its been about a week now and she is flying strong


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pigeons2006 said:


> I reside in Atl,GA. Most of the farms are way up North in savannah, Gainnesville, Athens, Suwane, etc. Suwane(50-60 mins) is the closest area to me and Gainnesville (2.5-3hrs) is the farthest.
> There is a guy who is not far away from maybe he is 35 mins away from my area. Well he sells white ringneck doves and other breeds of birds including parrots and their supplies as well. I don't know if he is going to have what I am looking for, but any way I will give him a call.
> I will check there, and also I will definitely check petco.
> Thanks


I'd call the guy that sells Doves. He probably at least has the Dove mix. I'll do some checking tomorrow and see if I can find a supplier closer to you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

thao100801 said:


> my homer hen couldn't fly as well after laying her eggs..but its been about a week now and she is flying strong


Get your birds some oyster shell. Have it available all the time. They shouldn't have to recuperate after laying an egg.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Follow what Charis is saying here. Your bird definitely needs calcium. In a pinch you can get chicken layer pellets. That has higher calcium for laying hens. If you are really in a pinch, gather your chicken egg shells, boil them, dry them and crush them into small pieces and give it to them. You can also giving them calcium tablets like this:http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic.cfm/859782/169042


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey folks.
I have finally purchased some oyster shells from pet supermarket.
Well not the exact oyster shells for pigeons, rather for all birds.
The color is sand like color. It has been grinded well to almost powder.

There is one problem, the pigeon would dare not eat it.
I had placed the oyster shells in one container and used another to mix in with seeds. Still no luck.
Am I applying the wrong way.

By the way pigeons have ended sitting on the eggs for the full cycle.
This time the eggs seem to be infertile.
They are in the mood of building a new nest.
Please help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeons2006 said:


> Hey folks.
> I have finally purchased some oyster shells from pet supermarket.
> Well not the exact oyster shells for pigeons, rather for all birds.
> The color is sand like color. It has been grinded well to almost powder.
> ...


You really need to get REAL oyster shell. Any place that sells stuff for chickens will have it.
You can also chop up some egg shells, put them in the microwave to a minute and when cool, give them to her. She'll eat those too. I don't think she's going to go for the "sand"......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes you really do need to make some changes. here is a store in Atlanta...just need to do a little digging.

http://www.purinamills.com/DealerLocator.aspx?SearchType=SC&State=GA&City=ATLANTA


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Check to see if Atlanta has a Tractor Supply store. They frequently carry seed. We give our birds red grit and oyster shell and Tractor Supply may carry that too.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't use grounded oyster shell. They probably can't pick up with their beak. My pigeons do love oyster shells.


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone.
I have finally purchased pigeon feed mix,oyster egg shells, and grit.
Well at first the pigeons could not recognize what I was feeding them.
After a moment of starring at the food bowl, they started digging in.
Some of the oyster egg shells were little bit larger then their beak sizes.
I helped them by crashing the shells into manageable sizes.
Thanks everyone.

Quick question out of this topic.
I will be moving to a new home by the end of the month and so will the pigeons.
My question is, is there a quicker method of teaching about finding their new home?
In other words training them to find their loft, trapping, etc.
They are very familiar with their current loft. The new loft will be approx. 4 miles away.
Ty


----------

